# Love Note Gus



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

This is Gus, not Mommy - she is sleeping.

Today, I got love note from my girlfriend Iota! She live at cavyrescue in England, and is the prettiest girl! She send Mommy a something, too.

Mommy and I were playing in MY room - the one with shower and sinks - and she was looking at my love note! Private Mine! I took it away from her, and hidded it in my special, private drawer just for me. When I came back out, Mommy was looking at my envelope! So I took that and hidded it, too, in my cabinet. My mail is for me!

Little Brother Buscemi got his "rat ring" today. Mommy buys all of the rats a small, tiny gold ring, not very much money, but nice. Then, for the rest of his life, the rat gets to play with the ring. (And the BOX, which is good for chewing!) When what Mommy calls "after - life" happens, each rat still keeps his ring. This is because we are a member of the family, and loved. Gregor Samsa was the first rat, and he is RIP but has his ring. Then, me, and then, Little Brother. My ring is better than Little Brother's, but he likes his.

Tomorrow, we send to Iota a ring; silver and turquoise, which turquoise is from Arizona, USA, so she should like it. I hope it mails to England OK, and the envelope doesn't break or lost.

So, wanted to tell you...big day for me and Boo!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

:? What the heck is this then?


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

*sniffs*

I don't know you yet.

I am Augustus, Gus Rat. Mommy, Holly, talks about me a lot.

I like to paint, crawl on piano keys, and get into trouble. And eat and sleep.

I have a girlfriend rat in England, and also a new baby brother rat.

Mommy has been sick so she hasn't been much here. Sometimes, I come for her and type what is new.

Lots people and rats know me, here. If you knew me and Mommy, you'd know why I'm typing for her.

Little Brother, Buscemi, is too young to type, and hardly knows any word.

I wrote to everyone about my girlfriend and love letter, and Little Brother's new ring.

----------------------------

If you want to know more about me and Mommy, you can do a search for "Gus" or "Augustus." Older brother is Gregor - VERY VERY good rat, but not alive anymore. We miss him. You can search "Gregor," too.

If not, so, then, don't. 

Bruxing to you, new friend.

--Gus


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

awwwww, how cute....i had a hamster that knew how to type once.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Type is easier than pen. --Gus


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, id think it would be easier for a rat-person to type- samster


qeqqdcqc ekljvneguituyt69890kjk
lj?l
kjjjjjjj- rocky


*sniff* *sniff* *sniff* nbjghnnb - spaz

bjhjhgjnhm vcxxxxxxyfguip9yufd- jack (a hamster)


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

BRUXES and GROOMING to typing rats and hamster! --Gus


----------



## Kupu (Jul 11, 2007)

awwww scritches to you little man - very clever for learning how to type. my girls arent old enough yet


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

the boys would reply "bruxes and tons of grooming back to gus" but they are all trying to stay cool...... im trying my best, but we have no air conditioner....misty sprays help but they tickle, dunking (not totally, no head/ears/ect under water) helps, but they arent too fond of water.....

jellybean the mama rat says to tell u hi, her four 8 day old kittens say "peep peep peeep"- samster, writing for all the hot critters


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Kupu and Samster and Friends:

I like to type and make friends here, too.

Oh, a mommy rat with babies! Can you put pictures so we can SEE?

--Gusty


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

oh no, u don't no what u just dids.... u maked her brought out the "Flashy Aww How Cute Look At This Hun Look Look Look " box (the camera)...i guess she makes me say what happens of them....here- rocky

(rocky will be the one saying whats happening in the following pictures... his are in red...mine are in black)

Jelly ****** Mama has a Squeekey Thing on her (jelly bean is walking around while a kitten nurses)











this are the other Squeekies.... 2 of them looks like Me now











the first Squeeky doos stuff



















the squeekies maked mums hands sniff good and i *must* be let to sniff next(he likes to smell my hands after i play with the kittens)


*squeeek!* mum taked Flashers of me being sleeping

me in my "Hammock" i only no that Words cuz mum says it always











OnTop of my Loft










oooooh ooooh ooooh, this is me when the Flashy Box first came out


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Holly said:


> *sniffs*
> 
> I don't know you yet.
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I understand now. It's nice to meet you Gus (and Mommy)


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

SamsterAndRocky said:


> the boys would reply "bruxes and tons of grooming back to gus" but they are all trying to stay cool...... im trying my best, but we have no air conditioner....misty sprays help but they tickle, dunking (not totally, no head/ears/ect under water) helps, but they arent too fond of water.....
> 
> jellybean the mama rat says to tell u hi, her four 8 day old kittens say "peep peep peeep"- samster, writing for all the hot critters


you can try taking a water bottle and putting it in the freezer for a day or twp until it is frozen then put it in a sock and stick it in the cage. Something nice and cool to lay against. Also get a small desk fan and put a bowl of ice in front of it that works too. Another good trick is getting a smooth chunk of rock like marble or granite and putting it in the fridge then in the cage it stays cool for them.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi! This is Holly (Mommy). I'm awake, now.

I see that my little boy has been out and about...he doesn't always use the right words, but I can see that he's making enough sense. Good for him!

Happy to meet you all - rats and hamsters and "honorary human rodents" alike. 

I have been ill for a fairly long time, and I wrote a post explaining why. (If you're curious, I think it's called, "Bad Teeth," and it's in the Lounge.) Every once in awhile, Gus drops by and writes a few lines to his friends, just to keep in touch.

I guess he was very happy with his love letter from Iota!

----------------------------------

Those pictures are so darling! Gus wants to "take care of" the kittens, which probably means lick them to sleep.  I love the "hammock" pic, and especially the "flashy box" pic; always smell EVERYTHING, first!

----------------------------------

Buscemi, the "Little Brother," doesn't know very many words yet, as Gus told you. Today, I saw this for the first time:










We've been waiting a long time for the day when they cuddled up together, and showed some real brotherly love - and now, it seems clear that they are becoming friends!

(I intend to repost this pic in a separate thread, so I apologize if you see it twice.)

----------------------------------

Just so you know, I don't usually sign my posts, but Gus almost always signs his. I'm sure "Little Boo" will have something to say, when he learns more words than his name, and "sweetie!"


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

hi gus, good to see you're looking after your mommy when she isnt well, and i'm sure your little brother will help you when he's a bit older.

my girls all send kisses & scritches to you, buscemi and your mommy and say "get well soon holly!!"


----------

